
Disney/Pixar Buys The First Twitter Trending Topic Ad - duck
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/16/twitter-trending-topics-ad/
======
InfinityX0
My initial thought was that this was a serious waste of adspend for Pixar -
but when I think about it a little deeper, I see two possibilities that make
it worthwhile.

1\. Things like this TechCrunch post which serve as "promotionbait" because
it's the first ever Trending Topic ad, offering additional ROI on top of this.

2\. The possibility Twitter cut Pixar a large deal on this in exchange for the
ad offering some real adnetwork validity/proof of large, successful customers
(which will see huge box office #s, although how they correlate to this will
be hard to measure).

It's really a strange play in general because Toy Story will undoubtedly
become a trending topic once the movie is about to release, so I have
considerable doubts that Pixar made this move for any significant dollar
amount.

------
ajg1977
Since the Twitter website only accounts for something like ~15% of "tweet
traffic" it will be interesting to see whether Twitter start to push these
sponsored trends to client apps.

~~~
axod
...and then interesting to see which client app is first to filter them out.

~~~
tuxychandru
I'm sure Twitter will add a clause to prevent such behavior in their API
terms.

------
Dylanfm
I wonder how they came up with a price tag for this. Anyone know how much it
costs?

